# CANCELED! DFWAPC February meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting will be held on *February 18* (not on February 25).
The location and time are the same.

For directions to the meeting go here:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Niko - Can you elaborate on the topic of discussion?:lalala:


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

We will talk about clubs around the US and Canada. Basically to give an idea how the hobby is spreading, approximately how many people are involved and such.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm canceling the meeting due to the inclement weather (freezing roads).

The next meeting will be in March.

--Nikolay


----------

